# Forgeworld Releases 2013-02-01



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

*LEGION MKII HEAVY SUPPORT SQUAD*











> Designed by Will Hayes, this kit contains enough parts to build five multi-part resin Space Marines in MkII armour; comprising five different sets of legs, and shoulder pads, arms, torsos and helmets.
> 
> To build complete Legion Heavy Support Squads, use this kit and our Space Marine Legion Missile Launcher, Plasma Cannon, Lascannon or Multi-melta sets, and resin Legion shoulder pad sets. Rules for fielding this unit can be found in The Horus Heresy Book One: Betrayal.
> 
> ...


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/LEGION_MKII_HEAVY_SUPPORT_SQUAD.html

*LEGION MKIII HEAVY SUPPORT SQUAD*











> Designed by Will Hayes, this kit contains enough parts to build five multi-part resin Space Marines in MkIII armour; comprising five different sets of legs, and shoulder pads, arms, torsos and helmets.
> 
> To build complete Legion Heavy Support Squads, use this kit and our Space Marine Legion Missile Launcher, Plasma Cannon, Lascannon or Multi-melta sets, and resin Legion shoulder pad sets. Rules for fielding this unit can be found in The Horus Heresy Book One: Betrayal.
> 
> ...


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/LEGION_MKIII_HEAVY_SUPPORT_SQUAD.html

*LEGION MKIV HEAVY SUPPORT SQUAD*











> Designed by Will Hayes, this kit contains enough parts to build five multi-part resin Space Marines in MkXXX armour; comprising five different sets of legs, and shoulder pads, arms, torsos and helmets.
> 
> To build complete Legion Heavy Support Squads, use this kit and our Space Marine Legion Missile Launcher, Plasma Cannon, Lascannon or Multi-melta sets, and resin Legion shoulder pad sets. Rules for fielding this unit can be found in The Horus Heresy Book One: Betrayal.
> 
> ...


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/LEGION_MKIV_HEAVY_SUPPORT_SQUAD.html

*LEGION MISSILE LAUNCHER SET*











> Designed by Will Hayes, this set contains five resin weapons and ammunition packs, and an optional scanner unit.
> 
> To build complete Legion Heavy Support Squads, use this kit and our Legion MkII, MkIII or MkIV Heavy Support Squad sets and resin legion shoulder pad sets. Rules for this unit can be found in The Horus Heresy Book One: Betrayal.
> 
> ...


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/LEGION_MISSILE_LAUNCHER_SET.html

*LEGION MULTI MELTA SET*











> Designed by Will Hayes, this set contains five resin weapons and ammunition packs, and an optional scanner unit.
> 
> To build complete Legion Heavy Support Squads, use this kit and our Legion MkII, MkIII or MkIV Heavy Support Squad sets and resin legion shoulder pad sets. Rules for this unit can be found in The Horus Heresy Book One: Betrayal.
> 
> ...


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/LEGION_MULTI_MELTA_SET.html

*LEGION LASCANNON SET*











> Designed by Will Hayes, this set contains five resin weapons and ammunition packs, and an optional scanner unit.
> 
> To build complete Legion Heavy Support Squads, use this kit and our Legion MkII, MkIII or MkIV Heavy Support Squad sets and resin legion shoulder pad sets. Rules for this unit can be found in The Horus Heresy Book One: Betrayal.
> 
> ...


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/LEGION_LASCANNON_SET.html

*LEGION PLASMA CANNON SET*











> Designed by Will Hayes, this set contains five resin weapons and ammunition packs, and an optional scanner unit.
> 
> To build complete Legion Heavy Support Squads, use this kit and our Legion MkII, MkIII or MkIV Heavy Support Squad sets and resin legion shoulder pad sets. Rules for this unit can be found in The Horus Heresy Book One: Betrayal.
> 
> ...


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/LEGION_PLASMA_CANNON_SET.html

*LEGION MKII HEAVY SUPPORT SQUAD SET 1*











> Massed squads of heavy weapon-equipped Space Marines provide mobile fire support to the Legiones Astartes, and allow for greater tactical options than armoured vehicles alone.
> 
> The Legion MkII Heavy Support Squad Set 1 contains twenty Space Marines: a full-strength squad of ten equipped with Heavy Bolters, and two demi-squads of five that can be equipped with Missile Launchers and Lascannons. These weapons are commonly equipped by the Legions for their battlefield adaptability. Models designed by Will Hayes.


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/LEGION_MKII_HEAVY_SUPPORT_SQUAD_SET_1.html

*LEGION MKII HEAVY SUPPORT SQUAD SET 2*











> We have put together a Mk II Heavy Support Squad set that contains twenty Space Marines; a full-strength squad of ten equipped with Autocannons, and two demi-squads of five that can be equipped with Plasma Cannons and Multi-meltas. These weapons are usually equipped when the Legions face exotic or particularly heavily-armoured opposition.


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/LEGION_MKII_HEAVY_SUPPORT_SQUAD_SET_2.html

*LEGION MKIV HEAVY SUPPORT SQUAD SET 1*











> We have put together a Mk II Heavy Support Squad set that contains twenty Space Marines; a full-strength squad of ten equipped with Autocannons, and two demi-squads of five that can be equipped with Plasma Cannons and Multi-meltas. These weapons are usually equipped when the Legions face exotic or particularly heavily-armoured opposition.


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/LEGION_MKIV_HEAVY_SUPPORT_SQUAD_SET_1.html

*LEGION MKIV HEAVY SUPPORT SQUAD SET 2*











> We have put together a Mk IV Heavy Support Squad set that contains twenty Space Marines; a full-strength squad of ten equipped with Autocannons, and two demi-squads of five that can be equipped with Plasma Cannons and Multi-meltas. These weapons are usually equipped when the Legions face exotic or particularly heavily-armoured opposition.


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/LEGION_MKIV_HEAVY_SUPPORT_SQUAD_SET_2.html

*LEGION MKII HEAVY SUPPORT SQUAD SET 1*











> Massed squads of heavy weapon-equipped Space Marines provide mobile fire support to the Legiones Astartes, and allow for greater tactical options than armoured vehicles alone.
> 
> The Legion MkII Heavy Support Squad Set 1 contains twenty Space Marines: a full-strength squad of ten equipped with Heavy Bolters, and two demi-squads of five that can be equipped with Missile Launchers and Lascannons. These weapons are commonly equipped by the Legions for their battlefield adaptability. Models designed by Will Hayes.


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/LEGION_MKII_HEAVY_SUPPORT_SQUAD_SET_1.html

*LEGION MKII HEAVY SUPPORT SQUAD SET 2*











> We have put together a Mk II Heavy Support Squad set that contains twenty Space Marines; a full-strength squad of ten equipped with Autocannons, and two demi-squads of five that can be equipped with Plasma Cannons and Multi-meltas. These weapons are usually equipped when the Legions face exotic or particularly heavily-armoured opposition.


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/LEGION_MKII_HEAVY_SUPPORT_SQUAD_SET_2.html

*LEGION MKII ASSAULT SQUAD SET*











> Jump pack-equipped assault squads are rapid attack forces, their wargear optimised for close-quarter fighting and brutal hit-and-run attacks.
> 
> The Legion MkII Assault Squad Set contains twenty Space Marines and a MkIV Power Weapon Set, allowing you to bolster the Troops section of a Legion force with a potent hand-to-hand unit. Models designed by Will Hayes.


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/LEGION_MKII_ASSAULT_SQUAD_SET.html

*LEGION MKIV ASSAULT SQUAD SET*











> Jump pack-equipped assault squads are rapid attack forces, their wargear optimised for close-quarter fighting and brutal hit-and-run attacks.
> 
> The Legion MkIV Assault Squad Set contains twenty Space Marines and a MkIV Power Weapon Set, allowing you to bolster the Troops section of a Legion force with a potent hand-to-hand unit.
> 
> Models designed by Will Hayes.


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/LEGION_MKIV_ASSAULT_SQUAD_SET.html

*WORLD EATERS LEGION BRASS ETCH*











> The World Eaters Legion, and their Primarch Angron, were the most savage and dreaded of the Legiones Astartes, and their assignment to a Crusade fleet or warzone meant only one thing for the enemies of mankind – extermination.
> 
> Designed by Paul Rudge, this sheet of World Eaters Legion Etched Brass Symbols is packed with over forty detailed brass Legion icons, perfect for use with our full range of Space Marine Legion Infantry and Vehicles to further personalise your XIIth Legion force.


*LEGION DEIMOS PATTERN RHINO SET*











> The ubiquitous RH1n0 armoured transport is a workhorse of the Imperium; robust, adaptive and reliable. Thousands see service alongside the Space Marine Legions.
> 
> The Legion Deimos Pattern Rhino Set contains three of these iconic transports, ideal for creating a mechanised assault element within your Legion force. Models designed by Daren Parrwood.


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/LEGION_DEIMOS_PATTERN_RHINO_SET.html


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Bit of a boring release to be honest, some nice poses but was hoping for something different or maybe a luna wolves contemptor, but nvm.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

its not massively exciting but it does fill out the core heresy units, which is good, now they can move on to more exciting stuff!


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

True bits, maybe the characters will be next?


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Loving the classic shoulder mounted heavy weapons. Could use some of my old 2nd ed heavy weapons, the trouble is their made of lead so back to top heavy models :/


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

I can see some of the heavy weapons packs being popular - pretty sure there are still plenty of people out there after piles of missile launchers.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm one of them!

My Heavy Support squad has been waiting for those missiles, about time the heavy set was re-released like this

Hoping to see Destroyers and the "Sternguard" (The 30k FA squad, name escapes me atm) soon


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

I like the versatility of these launches. They appeal to Horus Heresy and 40K players. I could get the Heavy Weapon squads and weapons and say my chapter has a lot of relics.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Booo, where is the corvus armour love, lol


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

TOY STORE!!! :laugh:

Jesus on a frakking unicycle. I need to win big on the lottery.....


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Must.... Have..... Rhinos....


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Once they have released more FW stuff I am SO doing a Heresy army. These models and the packs they are coming in now are amazing and way easier to wrap my mind and mouse around. No more checking to make sure I have period-correct bolters with my MkII plate. They come with their guns!


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Well it seems I can build massive amounts of assault marine World Eaters, just add 2 chain axe packs and 2 World Eater shoulder pad packs.

Also some lovely Rampagers options to be built.

Must have Rhino Pack!

Finally my only disappointment is so far is the lack of MKII weapon upgrade. Why do we have to forced into the MKIV weapon upgrade. ........(shakes fist in why oh why do you do this to me mode)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Must.... Have..... Rhinos....


*METAL BAWKSES. *

Those Rhinos do look real tempting though, that must be said...


----------

